# Superman - Man of Steel



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

Saw the teaser tonight so figured its time for a thread. Intriguing stuff, quite the music and the dude doesn't look too bad as Kal El.


----------



## Santino (Jul 21, 2012)

The music was from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2012)

i worry they are going to make it  gritty.

at least they have  a good soundtrack already.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2012)

Hold on.....don't tell me......


......they are going 'dark' with this.


That will be original !


----------



## yield (Jul 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Hold on.....don't tell me......
> 
> 
> ......they are going 'dark' with this.
> ...


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2012)

yield said:


>


 
...and ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Hold on.....don't tell me......
> 
> 
> ......they are going 'dark' with this.
> ...


 





REAL DARK


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Superman 2 is my favourite superhero film. And Superman is ace too. 
It would be a shame if they went 'dark' for this remake as I think the cartoonishness is what makes these films.
It's the same with Batman. Adam West's Batman shits all over the others.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> REAL DARK


 
I think the flying wire might snap with this one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't have a problem with it being gritty /real/whatever if it's a good film. The first  two Spiderman films weren't that dark and where shite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

There was a spiderman film in the 80s wasn't there?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2012)

Apparently this bloke is playing Superman. He looks like a twat to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> REAL DARK


That reminds me of someone I know online who lives in a warehouse in Detroit. One day he heard a commotion and looked outside to find Batman fellating Superman with a small crew filming the proceedings.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There was a spiderman film in the 80s wasn't there?



I'm talking about the Raimi films.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That reminds me of someone I know online who lives in a warehouse in Detroit. One day he heard a commotion and looked outside to find Batman fellating Superman with a small crew filming the proceedings.


 
I was in that film. Good production, poor box office.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm talking about the Raimi films.


 
2 tv movies that got a cinema release over here. I queued for hours.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Apparently this bloke is playing Superman. He looks like a twat to me.


 
He looks like an human of Urbanite DNA


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Aw yeah, they're crap.
I'm sure I saw a Spiderman in the cinema in the 80s. It may have been a serial as part of the children's Saturday matinee programme


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 2 tv movies that got a cinema release over here. I queued for hours.....


That must be it


----------



## youngian (Jul 22, 2012)

While Batman has continually been reinvented, I cannot see the eternal appeal of Superman. He is 2D character, dreamed up on the back of a fag packet, that belongs in the 1940s. It carries a whiff of Fascist fantasy about it as well, from an era when Nietzschean ubermensch were in vogue.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2012)

Superman isn't 2D he's far more than all that guff about America.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2012)

youngian said:


> While Batman has continually been reinvented, I cannot see the eternal appeal of Superman. He is 2D character, dreamed up on the back of a fag packet, that belongs in the 1940s. It carries a whiff of Fascist fantasy about it as well, from an era when Nietzschean ubermensch were in vogue.


And Batman doesn't?


----------



## Reno (Jul 22, 2012)

youngian said:


> While Batman has continually been reinvented, I cannot see the eternal appeal of Superman. He is 2D character, dreamed up on the back of a fag packet, that belongs in the 1940s. It carries a whiff of Fascist fantasy about it as well, from an era when Nietzschean ubermensch were in vogue.


 
The concept of vigilanteism with Batman is just as fascist, as even Nolan's films point out. The only superhero concept I don't find potentially fascist is X-Men, which has it's roots in the civil rights movement. All the other ones are either fascist or Christ fantasies.


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2012)

A popular theory about Superman is that he is a Jewish fantasy based on the Golem.


----------



## youngian (Jul 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> And Batman doesn't?


 
Batman though is very knowing and has been playing with themes of taking the law into your own hands for two decades. Compared to Westerns, the Dark Knight was the Man who Shot Liberty Valance. Superman is Roy Rogers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2012)

Someone thinks Batman is leftwing: http://labourlist.org/2012/07/batman-is-left-wing/
I'm not convinced


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2012)

Batmans run of the mill enemies, not the character super villains but the workaday crime he fight in gotham are all voiceless 'scum', thats part of his 'darker than superman' esge- supe rescues- batman goes out into the night dressed in black to beat up those he considers subhuman scum. He's the bigger fash


----------



## youngian (Jul 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone thinks Batman is leftwing: http://labourlist.org/2012/07/batman-is-left-wing/
> I'm not convinced


 
Reggie D Hunter gives the alternative point of view-



Personally I think Batman is more of a one nation Tory paternalist


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 22, 2012)

Superman encourages all sorts of pastiches, parodies and reinventions, simply because the original is so extreme and black and white. Red Son is the obvious one but I'm thinking also of The High in Stormwatch, who is basically Superman but politicised by his rural upbringing ("people forget that farmers are political too") and who builds a super team that tries to change the whole way the world works, providing free economic resources, destroying religion and disrupting everyone's perceptions of reality. Before he and the rest are murdered by the UN.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 22, 2012)

In fact almost every non mainstream superhero series seems to have some sort of Superman figure in it, reinvented as either a counterculture hero or a villainous expression of obedience to authority / the corruption of power / zzzzzz. Incorruptible is based around a Superman who goes mad from constantly being aware of every problem and yet not being able to fix them all (well, there's a little more but that's the basic premise). Marshall Law has the hypocritical steroid abusing Public Spirit. Garh Ennis' The Boys has the main enemy being a Superman made amoral through his powers who demands blowjobs from new team members. And so on. It's pretty dull by now tbh.


----------



## captainmission (Jul 22, 2012)

batman's clearly on the side of the working man


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2012)

So what did people think of the teaser?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Superman 2 is my favourite superhero film. And Superman is ace too.
> It would be a shame if they went 'dark' for this remake as I think the cartoonishness is what makes these films.
> It's the same with Batman. Adam West's Batman shits all over the others.


 
Even the 1940s serials?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

ah, he is going to trudge the path some with that signal of unorthodoxy, the ill kempt beard. I bet when he goes full supe he has a damn shave. In Red Son the Supe who grew up on a ukranian collective farm kept his facial hair policed


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So what did people think of the teaser?


It's alright. I must be one of the few who loved the Bryan Singer version...


----------



## 8ball (Jul 23, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> In fact almost every non mainstream superhero series seems to have some sort of Superman figure in it, reinvented as either a counterculture hero or a villainous expression of obedience to authority / the corruption of power / zzzzzz. Incorruptible is based around a Superman who goes mad from constantly being aware of every problem and yet not being able to fix them all (well, there's a little more but that's the basic premise). Marshall Law has the hypocritical steroid abusing Public Spirit. Garh Ennis' The Boys has the main enemy being a Superman made amoral through his powers who demands blowjobs from new team members. And so on. It's pretty dull by now tbh.


 
I dunno how it fits in but the Superman in Watchmen is more of a pathetic character, whose weakness as a person flows from his near-omnipotence as a being (almost a satire on the 'standard' Superman character in that he becomes detached by virtue of there being nothing at stake).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> It's alright. I must be one of the few who loved the Bryan Singer version...


 
I really liked it too...thought they'd cast Clark Kent/Kal El perfectly.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I really liked it too...thought they'd cast Clark Kent/Kal El perfectly.


And the use of the original music and casting of Spacey - I felt it was very much in the spirit of the Reeves films.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> And the use of the original music and casting of Spacey - I felt it was very much in the spirit of the Reeves films.


 
Agreed on both points. The original music is too closely associated with what Superman should be to drop it imo.


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2012)

Shame about Kate Bosworth though.Has there even been a blander actress ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

Reno said:


> Shame about Kate Bosworth though.Has there even been a blander actress ?


 
I know! She had none of the razor sharp edge that Margot Kidder had...bad choice highlighted all the more by the other excellent casting choices...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2012)

Reno said:


> Shame about Kate Bosworth though.Has there even been a blander actress ?


Katie Holms in Batman Begins, I reckons


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Katie Holms in Batman Begins, I reckons


 
Heh good call.


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Katie Holms in Batman Begins, I reckons


 
I didn't mind her nearly as much, mainly because that was a new character and there was nothing to compare her to. I loved Margot Kidder in the original Superman films, who brought something of a 30s screwball comedy quality to the films and to cast the humorless, whiny Bosworth was an insult to the character of Lois Lane.

BTW, even the usually great Maggie Gyllenhaal didn't make much of an impression when she was cast in the Holmes role in The Dark Knight and while Holmes wasn't great, I wished they'd kept her on for the sake of continuity. The role was underwritten in both films and they never turned her into anything more than a plot device, something for Batman to care about.


----------



## captainmission (Jul 23, 2012)

the trailer looks too gritty and 'realistic'. Not sure that'll work with superman, a character who's pretty simplistic and not morally complex. However the trailer does feature a apperance of clark's dog make me hope they'll be a krypto sub plot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

Reno said:


> I didn't mind her nearly as much, mainly because that was a new character and there was nothing to compare her to. I loved Margot Kidder in the original Superman films, who brought something of a 30s screwball comedy quality to the films and to cast the humorless, whiny Bosworth was an insult to the character of Lois Lane.
> 
> BTW, even the usually great Maggie Gyllenhaal didn't make much of an impression when she was cast in the Holmes role in The Dark Knight and while Holmes wasn't great, I wished they'd kept her on for the sake of continuity. The role was underwritten in both films and they never turned her into anything more than a plot device, something for Batman to care about.



She was a little more than that given her death was major part of the reason for Harvey Dents madness which in turn meant they had to create a huge lie to protect his legacy which the exposure of which lay at the heart of the third film!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

captainmission said:


> the trailer looks too gritty and 'realistic'. Not sure that'll work with superman, a character who's pretty simplistic and not morally complex. However the trailer does feature a apperance of clark's dog make me hope they'll be a krypto sub plot.



I don't think it being gritty loses anything tbh, all that means is Superman shines more as a beacon of hope...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Even the 1940s serials?


Never seen them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> BTW, even the usually great Maggie Gyllenhaal didn't make much of an impression when she was cast in the Holmes role in The Dark Knight and while Holmes wasn't great, I wished they'd kept her on for the sake of continuity. The role was underwritten in both films and they never turned her into anything more than a plot device, something for Batman to care about.


 
Female characters are not Nolan's strong suit. In fact I can't think of a strong female role in any of his films.


----------



## Santino (Jul 24, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Female characters are not Nolan's strong suit. In fact I can't think of a strong female role in any of his films.


Catwoman must have been quite strong to do that climbing. Back and leg muscles, apparently.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 24, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Female characters are not Nolan's strong suit. In fact I can't think of a strong female role in any of his films.


 
Carrie Ann Moss is probably the best, in Memento.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like we got the first proper trailer for this ahead of The Hobbit this December.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 26, 2012)

You mean 'get'...I just spent 10 minutes hunting youtube


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> You mean 'get'...I just spent 10 minutes hunting youtube


 
You found the full trailer to be shown before The Hobbit and haven't linked to it here?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 26, 2012)

No.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2012)

New trailer:


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

Cool. For me Superman was always the worst of the superheroes...so fucking goody goody and always bowing down to a flag or a badge.   However I liked Snyder's 300, (Watchmen is really difficult because they can never make it as good as the graphic novel) and Nolan will surely bring some intelligence to it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Superman 2 is my favourite superhero film. And Superman is ace too.
> It would be a shame if they went 'dark' for this remake as I think the cartoonishness is what makes these films.
> It's the same with Batman. Adam West's Batman shits all over the others.


I watched Superman 2 again last week. It's awful. 
It's still my favourite superhero film though.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched Superman 2 again last week. It's awful.
> It's still my favourite superhero film though.


 
Have you seen the Richard Donner version ?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched Superman 2 again last week. It's awful.
> It's still my favourite superhero film though.


Is that the Zod one that was on...I saw some of that.  It is awful and that's mainly because of the effects which are terrible in comparison to what we've been used to for a decade or so.   Limitations of the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> Have you seen the Richard Donner version ?


No, I don't think so. How is it different?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Is that the Zod one that was on...I saw some of that.  It is awful and that's mainly because of the effects which are terrible in comparison to what we've been used to for a decade or so.   Limitations of the time.


Yeah, the effects are part of it, but all that ice palace stuff is ridiculous and the entire plot is gubbins.
Margot Kidder is a rather charmless and limited actor too.
At least Terence Stamp and Gene Hackmab give good ACTING.
Christopher Reeve is great too, especially as Clark Kent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Cool. For me Superman was always the worst of the superheroes...so fucking goody goody and always bowing down to a flag or a badge. However I liked Snyder's 300, (Watchmen is really difficult because they can never make it as good as the graphic novel) and Nolan will surely bring some intelligence to it.


 
The Donner cuts are pretty good, I thought 300 was shit but then I never rated the comic either...


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Margot Kidder is a rather charmless and limited actor too..


 
Are you on crack ? I love Margot Kidder and though she perfectly channelled the screwball heroines of the 30s and 40s as Lois Lane. She has great comic timing. Watch Kate Bosworth in Superman Returns for the very definition of charmless.  That said, in the re-shot scenes of Lester version she started to have problems with mental health issues and alcohol which eventually led to a very public breakdown and she looks almost a decade older in those



Orang Utan said:


> No, I don't think so. How is it different?


 
It's really quite different and I think it's a much better film. Only about a quater or third of Donners stuff was retained for the official Richard Lester version. While the plot is the more or less the same, the feel is completely different. It makes more sense in terms of the plot and characters and all the stupid slapstick stuff is gone. The scene where Superman turns back time appears here again, because originally Superman 1 & 2 were shot back to back and this scene was supposed to happen in the second film.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 11, 2012)

You see the Donner version....or at least as much as they could cobble together if you purchase the BD box set or the DVD. You can choose between viewing the two versions of the movie - the Donner version is very much unfinished though, and it shows.

Some scenes are shot differently, others are in a different order, and others are cut completely and replaced with alternatives - most notably the scene were Lois discovers that Clark is Superman.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You see the Donner version....or at least as much as they could cobble together if you purchase the BD box set or the DVD. You can choose between viewing the two versions of the movie - the Donner version is very much unfinished though, and it shows.
> 
> Some scenes are shot differently, others are in a different order, and others are cut completely and replaced with alternatives - most notably the scene were Lois discovers that Clark is Superman.


 
It's not that unfinished. More than 80% was shot and the rest is made up with bits from the Lester version which were filmed according to the original screenplay and in one instance a screen test. Donner himself put it together from all the material available, adding special effects that were never completed at the time and mostly it's a very cohesive film.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You see the Donner version....or at least as much as they could cobble together if you purchase the BD box set or the DVD. You can choose between viewing the two versions of the movie - the Donner version is very much unfinished though, and it shows.
> 
> Some scenes are shot differently, others are in a different order, and others are cut completely and replaced with alternatives - most notably the scene were Lois discovers that Clark is Superman.


 
Spot on, it's still better than the released version but it is uneven particularly in the scene you describe.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Spot on, it's still better than the released version but it is uneven particularly in the scene you describe.


 
What's the point in complaining about that when it's well known that it's a restoration of a film which never got finished. For anybody who watches far older films which have been restored because much of the film has went missing over time, it's not that big a deal. I think a restoration like that is something to be grateful for rather than flagging up that it's "uneven", which that's something that can't be helped. It's not Donner's fault that he never got to finish it, but he did a great job in getting as close a possible to a final version when he was given the chance several decades later.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> What's the point in complaining about that when it's well known that it's a restoration of a film which never got finished. For anybody who watches far older films which have been restored because much of the film has went missing over time, it's not that big a deal. I think a restoration like that is something to be grateful for rather than flagging up that it's uneven, which that's something that can't be helped. It's not Donner's fault that he never got to finish it.


I didn't see anyone "complaining".


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> What's the point in complaining about that when it's well known that it's a restoration of a film which never got finished. For anybody who watches far older films which have been restored because much of the film has went missing over time, it's not that big a deal. I think a restoration like that is something to be grateful for rather than flagging up that it's uneven, which that's something that can't be helped. It's not Donner's fault that he never got to finish it.


 
Get a grip man, no one's complaining, these are just simple obversations. We're not trying to slay some sacred cow here ffs!


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2012)

Are we still doing eye rolling smileys here ? How quaint.

Sometimes it's just nice to go beyond stating the obvious. Unfinished film in slightly unfinished shocker!


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

I have the correct ending here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I have the correct ending here.





Heh the Social Network one of them is bloody brilliant too!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I didn't see anyone "complaining".


 
Ah Reno's just gone into drama queen mode, he's a Mark Komode wannabe.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2012)

That's a bit insulting.
I would say that applies to you more than anyone, if it applies to anyone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's a bit insulting.
> I would say that applies to you more than anyone, if it applies to anyone.


 
Coming from you that's quite a compliment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2012)

He is more quick-witted, granted


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah Reno's just gone into drama queen mode, he's a Mark Komode wannabe.


 
Better than being stuck in perpetual twat mode.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2012)

Saw the trailer this morning...it looks...worthy. I am not sure I want Superman + worthy, I've had enough of Batman + worthy, but I dare say we'll go and see it though.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 12, 2012)

For some reason the only thing I could think after that trailer was "I want to watch Field of Dreams again".

Must be Costner on a farm


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2013)

New trailer


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2013)

--

dp , but it doesn't seem to want to show the clip, well its on you tube anyways


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2013)

how does he shave?


----------



## Santino (Apr 9, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> how does he shave?


He crushes a piece of coal into a diamond and constructs a diamond-edged razor blade.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2013)

Santino said:


> He crushes a piece of coal into a diamond and constructs a diamond-edged razor blade.


the new Gillette mach 10


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 9, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> how does he shave?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> how does he shave?


Awful


----------



## Utopia (Apr 17, 2013)

New Superman trailer....looks pretty good but then most things with a Hans Zimmer soundtrack usually are!​


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Christopher Reeve is great too, especially as Clark Kent.


Totally - people forget what great comic timing he had.


----------



## Reno (Apr 17, 2013)

Christopher Reeve was such perfect casting that for me he really was Superman/Clark Kent. Anyone else felt like an impostor and I don't think this film will make me feel any different.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Totally - people forget what great comic timing he had.


 
Yup although they killed it in number 3 which was just silly.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 19, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup although they killed it in number 3 which was just silly.


I re-watched 3 recently; I had such fond memories of it from when I watched it as a kid, but as an adult you notice how completely disjointed it is. 

Still not as bad as Superman IV though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2013)

Quest for Peace was fucking amazing


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Quest for Peace was fucking amazing


Amazingly crap.

I bought the BD box set a little while and it really is dire.

At least with 3 (which I enjoyed then and now), it actually looked like they wanted to make a decent movie.  With 4 it looks like they just couldn't be bothered.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 19, 2013)

Snyder and his team really do produce some great trailers for his films (yes, yes, all the usual caveats about trailer vs execution of the film).

The casting looks spot on too, Adams should be a great choice for Lois Lane, and Costner's delivery of "You are my son" gave me a little lump in my throat 

Only thing that worries me is they're covering a lot of backstory, plus Zod, the film might not have much breathing space.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2013)

it will probably end ambiguously  like batman begins joker card at the end, so there is room for a sequel or 2....

I can see it coming


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Amazingly crap.
> 
> I bought the BD box set a little while and it really is dire.
> 
> At least with 3 (which I enjoyed then and now), it actually looked like they wanted to make a decent movie. With 4 it looks like they just couldn't be bothered.


 

I just like it for Nuclear Man and the brilliantly shit fight on the moon


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2013)

oh damn you two , im seriously thinking about watching it again this afternoon...


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Quest for Peace was fucking amazing


 
In one of the worst cases of miscasting ever. Milton Keynes played Metropolis instead of NYC.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I just like it for Nuclear Man and the brilliantly shit fight on the moon


There was actually supposed to be two Nuclear Men - the one that's still in the film, and a "first" one that doesn't quite work out, which is why they make a second. You can see him in the out-takes on the BD.


Reno said:


> In one of the worst cases of miscasting ever. Milton Keynes played Metropolis instead of NYC.


There's also a LU train in it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I re-watched 3 recently; I had such fond memories of it from when I watched it as a kid, but as an adult you notice how completely disjointed it is.
> 
> Still not as bad as Superman IV though.


 
Yup and yup 4 was terrible.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2013)

One week to go, and what looks like the final trailer and it's pretty fucking cool!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tickets booked , 6pm next friday


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup got my tickets booked too. Cautiously optimistic this will be good. Hoping Nolan can counter the general crapness of the director.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 15, 2013)

loved it


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Jun 15, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> At least with 3 (which I enjoyed then and now), it actually looked like they wanted to make a decent movie. With 4 it looks like they just couldn't be bothered.


 
The producers slashed the budget from $35m to $17m about 4 weeks before filming. Golan-Globus just wanted product ; you can mock the Salkinds for being tight by replacing Donner, by Golan-Globus were trying to make an A list franchise with a Asylum level budget. Fools.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 15, 2013)

Henry Cavill is delicious.

I fell in love with him while watching the Tudors.

I hope we get to see his chest (shallow)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2013)

Thought it was ok to good but nowhere near great or amazing. Just too much fighting, not enough of the human element which makes Superman so interesting. And as odd as it may sound felt like they showed too much of Krypton (and what was the deal with that crappy Avatar style flying lizard crap?)...


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 16, 2013)

Youngest went to see it and said it was ok....not amazing just ok...................shan't bother to go to see it...not a fan of Superman anyhoo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2013)

One thing that annoyed me was the clearly video game style of fighting, it was so Streetfighter like that I one point I was expecting dragon punches and fireballs!


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 17, 2013)

Very disappointing, the whole thing felt overloaded and rushed, like there were scenes missing all over the place. 

Action was well done, if a little repetitive, and I actually thought Cavill was pretty good, although he wasn't given a whole lot to do. 


Spoiler: ending



And what the fuck was with Superman snapping Zod's neck? Way to miss the point of Superman 



Overall a big meh.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2013)

Marvellous apart from the last 40 mins or so, when there was a bit too much going on. Anybody notice the name on the tanker that is hurled at Superman?

I'm one of the few that actually enjoyed the previous reboot - a lot of people complained at the time that it was a bit slow and nothing happened. Now it's gone the other way. If only Snyder's excesses had been reigned in a bit more.

Cavill did a good job, I must say. And Costner - was impressed. Especially in a wordless scene that brought a lump to my throat...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> One week to go, and what looks like the final trailer and it's pretty fucking cool!



It looks superlame.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Spoiler: ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious.
Why is that missing the point of superman?


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 17, 2013)

good effort!

anyone spot the easter eggs/plot hints for future inevitaquals?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2013)

Spoiler



like the lexcorp lorries or the wayne enterprises logo on the satellite ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just curious.
> Why is that missing the point of superman?


 

superman always bought baddies to justice rather than killing them


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> superman always bought baddies to justice rather than killing them


 
True.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 17, 2013)

Is it true that there's a "Michael Bay's Transformers" style hard-on for the US Military in this?


----------



## Reno (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't think of many film-makers more unsuitable to make a Superman film than a director as cynical as Snyder, who really is just Michael Bay's Mini-Me. Like Bay he is incapable to pull off a coherent action sequence, give a film structure that works dramatically or create interesting characters. Unlike Bay he has pretensions and he is far less successful. His last three films all under-performed. Yet Hollywood hands him what is potentially one of the biggest franchises. No doubt this will make tons of money anyway, so no need to make it a good film.

It's always the same with these type of films. Overhyped by fanboy sites like AICN who treat every little bit of publicity like the second coming and then instantly declare the film to be a masterpiece. "The greatest superhero film ever made !" that fuckwit Harry Knowles shrieked. 85% positive on rottentomatoes thanks to "film critics" like him. Then the reviews from actual film-critics come in and quickly the film's critical consensus plummets. Down to 56% at this point and still falling, which is a poor showing for this type of film.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2013)

I can see that there were a few niggles but it still didnt detract from my enjoyment of the film, I like the darker tone and the new touches to the reboot. I knew I was going to see a super hero movie , I wanst looking for an emotional or high brow film and thoroughly loved the action packed popcorn fest I got.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 17, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> True.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is it true that there's a "Michael Bay's Transformers" style hard-on for the US Military in this?


 

There was A LOT of fighting.


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Jun 17, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> like the lexcorp lorries or the wayne enterprises logo on the satellite ?


 
Thats part of the world building for Justice League. the corporation logo can be seen at the top of a skyscraper in the trailer (blink n you'll miss it), and as for the satellite - its set up for a Batman reboot for Justice League. Goyer has already said that Batman exists in this Superman universe, and isn't the Christian Bale Bat. (see AICN, Chud, etc. etc.).

Odds are to a MoS2 + a Batman reboot + side franchises before JL anyway.


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Jun 17, 2013)

Reno said:


> I can't think of many film-makers more unsuitable to make a Superman film than a director as cynical as Snyder, who really is just Michael Bay's Mini-Me. Like Bay he is incapable to pull off a coherent action sequence, give a film structure that works dramatically or create interesting characters.


 
On basis of Watchmen, UK theatrical cut (162mins), I'd agree. An incoherent mess. I find it unwatchable.
On basis of Watchmen:Ultimate Cut (215 mins), I'd strongly disagree. Ultimate cut is everything the theatrical cut wasn't.  
The genius in Watchmen was Alan Moore - Snyder brought nothing to that film.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 17, 2013)

Meh O'Naise said:


> On basis of Watchmen, UK theatrical cut (162mins), I'd agree. An incoherent mess. I find it unwatchable.
> On basis of Watchmen:Ultimate Cut (215 mins), I'd strongly disagree. Ultimate cut is everything the theatrical cut wasn't.
> The genius in Watchmen was Alan Moore - Snyder brought nothing to that film.


 
Does the ultimate cut some with the normal Doovde - I wouldn't mind watching that.


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Jun 17, 2013)

8ball said:


> Does the ultimate cut some with the normal Doovde - I wouldn't mind watching that.


 
UK Dvd is Theatrical cut
UK Blu Ray + US DVD is Directors Cut (185m)
Ultimate cut is on a US Limited 5 Disc DVD box set / Blu Ray, which is the directors cut with "Tales Of The Black Freighter" put back into the film plus 2 commentaries. And its 3 and a half hours long. Its the only version of the film I can watch.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 17, 2013)

Great, they make it really easy to see the full version, don't they.


----------



## Reno (Jun 17, 2013)

Meh O'Naise said:


> On basis of Watchmen, UK theatrical cut (162mins), I'd agree. An incoherent mess. I find it unwatchable.
> On basis of Watchmen:Ultimate Cut (215 mins), I'd strongly disagree. Ultimate cut is everything the theatrical cut wasn't.
> The genius in Watchmen was Alan Moore - Snyder brought nothing to that film.


 
I can't think of anything that could make me like that film, especially not a version that is even longer. I agree with you, Snyder brought nothing to the film. He didn't adapt the graphic novel to work as and have the flow of a film, it really just felt like moving comic book panels stuck together. It was utterly monotonous and everything moved at the same pace. I hated it.


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Jun 17, 2013)

Reno said:


> I can't think of anything that could make me like that film, especially not a version that is even longer.


 
If you like the book and know the book, the ultimate version works like no other version. The use of Black Freighter intersperses the rhythm of the film, and breaks up the monotony. Works much better.


----------



## Reno (Jun 17, 2013)

Meh O'Naise said:


> If you like the book and know the book, the ultimate version works like no other version. The use of Black Freighter intersperses the rhythm of the film, and breaks up the monotony. Works much better.


 
I've got the book and never made it through it, though I've enjoyed some of Moore's other work. I'm sure it's brilliant, but I've never much been into superhero comics, even when they are being clever. But that doesn't matter. An adaptation has to work on its own terms as a film, it shouldn't only work for the fans who read the graphic novel.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 17, 2013)

Reno said:


> graphic novel.


 
comic book


----------



## Reno (Jun 17, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> comic book


 
As a non-believer I was just trying to be respectful.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 17, 2013)

ah i was just being a dick for the sake of it. never read the thing meself. i can't even read!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2013)

Meh O'Naise said:


> On basis of Watchmen, UK theatrical cut (162mins), I'd agree. An incoherent mess. I find it unwatchable.
> On basis of Watchmen:Ultimate Cut (215 mins), I'd strongly disagree. Ultimate cut is everything the theatrical cut wasn't.
> The genius in Watchmen was Alan Moore - Snyder brought nothing to that film.


 

Really can't imagine it's any better, the graphic novel is excellent, truly excellent. The film was dire.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 18, 2013)

I wonder what the reaction to a re-release of the original movie would be

maybe a reworked version that   retains more of the original ideas for 1+2


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I wonder what the reaction to a re-release of the original movie would be
> 
> maybe a reworked version that retains more of the original ideas for 1+2


 
The Donner Cut of the second movie is just that and the first film was mostly as originally intended anyway. I believe the time travel thing where Superman brought Lois Lane back to life was originally supposed to happen in the second film, that's why it reappears in the Donner Cut.

Tastes change and the original films would probably be considered too slow, dated and lightweight for modern audiences, though I still really like the first two. They are currently the favourite films of my 6 year old godson, so they are still garnering new fans.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 18, 2013)

How is Rus-El's performance btw?   whenever i see him i can't see a charactor only him.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 18, 2013)

i was thinking along the lines of the donner cut   but perhaps tweaked if possible.

the whole time travel bit   is an odd one.

lots of people  seem to think he spins the earth backwards  while a more logical  explanation is  he starts traveling back in time by going so fast  so it only  looks like the earth is reversing.


the  whole time travel bit  is  off anyhow.   if he can fly that fast   he could have got both missiles  etc.


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i was thinking along the lines of the donner cut but perhaps tweaked if possible.
> 
> the whole time travel bit is an odd one.
> 
> ...


 
Why would the Donner Cut need to be tweaked further, he got it as close as he can to what was intended, but about 15% of the original sequel never got filmed, so that's as good as it gets.

In scientific term of course the time travel thing doesn't make sense but it does as pulp romance.

In the end they are Donner's films and art or even entertainment isn't a chose your own adventure democratic act where things get tweaked and tweaked just to satisfy the fans.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 18, 2013)

it's been a while since i saw either cut  so i was  opening up the possibility for  making fine adjustments.    

one of those  was making the more plausible time traval theroy more prominant.   

perhaps drop in a bit  abolut  relativity  and   time slowing as you approach   the speed of light.

you  could probably  drop it in as a jokey line  where  superman asks the time   saying  that  at the speed he travels  any watch would be useless  or something.  










io'm overthinking this arn't i?


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2013)

yup !


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Jun 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> Why would the Donner Cut need to be tweaked further, he got it as close as he can to what was intended, but about 15% of the original sequel never got filmed, so that's as good as it gets..


 
Original idea was to end Superman The Movie on a cliffhanger - the missile Lex launches goes into space, frees Zod and friends from the Phantom Zone, and thats where Superman I woudl end ; with Zod et al bearing down on the defenceless earth.

Then the intention was that Superman II would play pretty much as the Donner cut (except the bit where they are released from the Phantom Zone). Except that, at the end Superman would rotate the world back and reset the clock to stop the missile launch, and stop the devastation that Zod et al wreak.

With a schedule change to make the 1978 release date, the end of Superman II was transplanted to Superman the Movie, so that at the end of Superman I, he rotates the earth back and resets time.

With the original intention for the duology out of the window, they needed to release Zod for the already filmed storyline in Superman II. So Lester added in the Paris sequence at the beginning , and salvaged what he could as per the Salkinds instructions. (I think most of this is covered in the making of stuff on the 2006 Donner cut dvd & also the _"look! Up In the Sky!"_ documentary)

Thsi also means that the CGI on the release from the Phantom Zone on the Donner Cut is dodgy - its a fix from a problem that never should have existed. Donner had to use what best footage he could to make it workable. (This is clear elsewhere in the film - the sequence in the hotel where Clark reveals himself is from the original 1976 screentest!)

The Donner cut, as is, is as close as we'll get to his original intention, bearing in mind the existing footage. Even if it had existed, would require a massive re-edit of the original 1978 Superman anyway. Little point re-editing the 1978 movie in order to facilitate his original vision where it couldn't be recompiled anyway....



Reno said:


> Why would the Donner Cut need to be tweaked further, he got it as In scientific term of course the time travel thing doesn't make sense but it does as pulp romance.
> 
> In the end they are Donner's films and art or even entertainment isn't a chose your own adventure democratic act where things get tweaked and tweaked just to satisfy the fans.


 
Would be interesting to see the TV cuts / additional footage used on the 1983 NBC broadcast... but thats exceptionally unlikely to happen officially.

E2A: prob worth having a look at this for more info

http://www.supermanhomepage.com/tv/tv.php?topic=articles/unreleased-stuff2


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2013)

Reno said:


> I can't think of many film-makers more unsuitable to make a Superman film than a director as cynical as Snyder, who really is just Michael Bay's Mini-Me. Like Bay he is incapable to pull off a coherent action sequence, give a film structure that works dramatically or create interesting characters. Unlike Bay he has pretensions and he is far less successful. His last three films all under-performed. Yet Hollywood hands him what is potentially one of the biggest franchises. No doubt this will make tons of money anyway, so no need to make it a good film.
> 
> It's always the same with these type of films. Overhyped by fanboy sites like AICN who treat every little bit of publicity like the second coming and then instantly declare the film to be a masterpiece. "The greatest superhero film ever made !" that fuckwit Harry Knowles shrieked. 85% positive on rottentomatoes thanks to "film critics" like him. Then the reviews from actual film-critics come in and quickly the film's critical consensus plummets. Down to 56% at this point and still falling, which is a poor showing for this type of film.


 
I have a similar problem with Abrams being given the Star Trek franchise. Him and Snyder aren't able to do much more than string together a load of boring CGI set pieces with no drama or tension to them whatsoever.



Spoiler



Man of Steel? I've already forgotten pretty much everything about it. There was a bit they ripped off from the matrix with babies growing in jars, and Russel Crowe came back from the dead because of...something. The invincible bad guy was eventually defeated by getting his neck broken. Lois Lane got taken onto Zod's spaceship because...err...the script required it. All in all a mediocre film in every respect.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> How is Rus-El's performance btw? whenever i see him i can't see a charactor only him.


 
He entirely lived up to the quality of the script.

He was rubbish, in other words.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 27, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I have a similar problem with Abrams being given the Star Trek franchise. Him and Snyder aren't able to do much more than string together a load of boring CGI set pieces with no drama or tension to them whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



There was also the bit where they spotted Zods ship which was very independence day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> He entirely lived up to the quality of the script.
> 
> He was rubbish, in other words.


 

Compared to Costner who was actually fairly decent despite having about a tenth of the time on screen compared to Crowe...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2013)

He makes some good points...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2013)

Heh no love there!


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Jun 27, 2013)

Man Of Steel - its ok. Some awful bits in it though. Some good bits. I'm still not feeling the love for it. Cinematography was awful though.


----------



## snadge (Jul 12, 2013)

fucking awful, CGI fest, no story.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


>





three absolute wankers talking shit- nice anti union dig as well


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 19, 2013)

snadge said:


> fucking awful, CGI fest, no story.


 
CGI really is one of the biggest turn offs in movies for me. I saw the trailer for this and... just no.


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> CGI really is one of the biggest turn offs in movies for me. I saw the trailer for this and... just no.


 
Stick with Ray Harryhausen films.


----------



## Santino (Apr 22, 2014)

This is incredibly poor.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 22, 2014)

I actually enjoyed it desperately the gasping plot holes. 

Not a patch on the original though; John Williams' soundtrack is glorious and they really captured the spirit of the comic.


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't think it was awful, but it wasn't a gem either. Had a feel of a poor man's Batman Begins.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 23, 2014)

The sequel sounds atrocious.


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2014)

Is that the one where he fights Batman?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

T & P said:


> Is that the one where he fights Batman?



it will be. Proper comic book tradition- some wildly implausible misunderstanding will pit the two goodies against each other for a fight scene in which both take _some_ punishment but then put aside differences in order to face the enemy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

Santino said:


> This is incredibly poor.




it was fucking shit. For me turning Zod from simply mindless power mad villain into weirdo social fascist bloodlines coupist was what really fucked that. And Rus-El Crowe.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 23, 2014)

Costner was good, mind. Over all, I preferred the Singer version.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> Is that the one where he fights Batman?


Ignorance is bliss...

But yes, it will be.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 24, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> Costner was good, mind. Over all, I preferred the Singer version.



Quality trolling!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2014)

The Singer version was far better and closer to the Donner original...


----------



## redsquirrel (May 6, 2014)

Santino said:


> This is incredibly poor.


Agreed, absolute rubbish.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The Singer version was far better and closer to the Donner original...


It's a sequel to his version of superman 2, which is a good thing, but the story is arse and just uses the same plot as Superman 1; luthor's atomic real estate scam. Plus Superman is a creepy stalker who doesn't do anything. Revealed off man of steel's failings,  Returns is just a boring retread of superman the movie.


----------

